# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Schoonmaakmiddel en acnè

## kayne

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een vraag, ik werk met aggresief schoonmaakmiddel.
Bijtend en corrosief is het, ik vermeng het met water.
Ik gebruik het bijna dagelijks.
Ik draag handschoenen als ik het gebruik maar soms heb ik ze even niet aan en komt er toch wat aan de handen.
Het is niet veel maar wat er aan de handen komt trekt toch je huid in.
En dat komt dan in je lichaam terecht en dat kan nooit goed zijn lijkt me.

Maar waar het mij omgaat: ik heb acnè, veel in gezicht maar ook andere plaatsen zoals rug, nek, schouders.
Soms wordt het erger of het is weer rustig.
Mijn vraag: ik vroeg me af of schoonmaakmiddel ook acnè kan verergeren?
Wel eens gehoord vandaar mijn vraag, iemand ervaring hiermee?

Kayne

----------

